# Jealous Vizsla



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I love my vizsla and she loves me. She also enjoys playing with my husband but I am definitely her favorite. This is mostly fine with me as I am the one that takes care of her and spends the most time with her. However, Penny has to have the middle. Whenever, my husband sits next to me on the couch, give me a hug, etc. Penny has to get right in the middle of it. She normally sits on my lap or lays with her head on my legs while we watch tv but tonight my husband tried to sit next to me and Penny went nuts. She tried to dig her way into the middle, climbed on top of us, dig everything she could to get in the way until she sat completely on top of me and pushed her way into "her spot."

Is it normal for vizslas to get jealous? Is there a way to train her to share and to play better with my husband?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We all know that vizslas want to be the center of attention. How better to get attention than being smack dab in the middle.
Your just going to have to lay out some ground rules for her. She's going to protest at first. Put a leash on her, and have her lay on the opposite side of you. If she protest, put her off the couch. She will decide the being on the other side of you, is better than on the floor. As for the kiss without her jumping in, practice sit, or down until released. Always praise her when she does it right.
Don't get worried if she decides to pout while your enforcing the new rules, she will come around.

June was jealous of Cash for a while. She probably still is some, but has learned to handle it most days. What worked with her, is I just gave Cash more attention if she growled, and tried to butt in. Me ignoring her, and loving up on Cash was getting the exact opposite reaction, than she wanted. She would go off pouting to her crate.


----------

